
Apple to developers: there is no escape - quincyla
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/apple-to-developers-there-is-no-escape-298b63c2a1d8
======
withzombies
I don't understand why everyone is up in arms about the ESC key getting
replaced. It's still there (by holding the Fn key), but even better: now your
vim session can have a custom touchbar interface that makes some of the more
obscure vim shortcuts easier.

